# NEED HELP ID'ing my Grandma's Old Bike - JC Higgins/Elgin???



## sandraw55 (Jun 25, 2013)

A little backstory about the bike:

It was my grandma's old bike that she bought sometime in the 50's in Canada from Simpson's Sears. This is not the original paint unfortunately, it was originally a puple/magenta color. 

I am thinking that it may be a J.C. Higgins bike, or maybe an Elgin, but am not sure. It had recently been rotting away outside, so I just finished cleaning everything up. The tires, seat, and handlebars are not original. I had to make the bike taller since I am 6'1 and my grandma was a foot shorter than I.

The tire size is 26 x 1 3/4 (271) 

Is there anywhere on the body I can find the maker/year/model? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2013)

may be a number under the crank housing, or left wheel drop-out.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 25, 2013)

sandraw55;245109
The tire size is 26 x 1 3/4 (271) /QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's a Schwinn only tire size, so unless it really says 26 x 1.75, which is very different, it's either a Schwinn made bicycle or someone put the wrong rims on it. Looks like  a mish-mash of parts...
> Darcie


----------



## jpromo (Jun 25, 2013)

It doesn't look like any American manufacturer. The fact that it was bought in Canada is important so it's likely something like CCM or another Canadian maker.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 25, 2013)

The fenders and the frame are 100% CCM, the bolt on rear stays tell me that, very few other manufacturers did that, everything else is a Heinz 57 that I don't easily recognize. I had a 1940 ladies CCM with those same fenders, a bit surprised to see them on a 50s model. If the rest of the components were original to that model and it had original paint you would have about a 100 dollar bike there, as it sits right now maybe half that. Here is a pic of my fender to compare with yours.


----------

